# BIG props for DeVinci



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Check this out...they made this frame just for me like a crash replasment and I'm no even the original owner. look how much reinforsement they put by the headtube. To bad I just got the Kona cuz this one is so tenting now...
Q.- I have to sell this thing with the rear triangle..how much can I ask for it...?


----------



## Ironhorse12 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Keep the new frame!*

I say you keep your new Devinci frame and get rid of that Kona frame you just purchased.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Ironhorse12 said:


> I say you keep your new Devinci frame and get rid of that Kona frame you just purchased.


Is a good idea but the kona is already build up and after all the work to take all apart again and do the hole thing is to much and after some drops and stairgaps I feel very confident with this kona but that new DeVinci looks good now...sh!t.

BTW. the Dev is already in PB.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

build up that devinci with a DJ and a vanilla or something on the rear and you could hae a light freeride bike for dj and urban maybe even slalom and a big bike for DH and hardcore FR


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

finchy said:


> build up that devinci with a DJ and a vanilla or something on the rear and you could hae a light freeride bike for dj and urban maybe even slalom and a big bike for DH and hardcore FR


hell yeah ...

that sounds like the right idea ...much as i'd be tempted to buy something like that ...


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

laotsu42 said:


> hell yeah ...
> 
> that sounds like the right idea ...much as i'd be tempted to buy something like that ...


The idea is good but the money is no there and have to sell it... 
BTW...this frame now can be use for more than light FR...put a Jr. T and a RC and go hardcore ...


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

thast pretty cool though that they made a custom frame for you! like i said before i would build up both bikes, have 2 for different purposes...

i have an XC bike that i used for FR (an IH patrol) and a Norco atomik for freeride and dh, i dont know why i have the patrol though cu i just ride the atomik n the trails cuz its not that hard...


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

finchy said:


> thast pretty cool though that they made a custom frame for you! like i said before i would build up both bikes, have 2 for different purposes...
> 
> i have an XC bike that i used for FR (an IH patrol) and a Norco atomik for freeride and dh, i dont know why i have the patrol though cu i just ride the atomik n the trails cuz its not that hard...


Yes but two DS is no that funn...if I make some money with this frame I may try to get an HT.

This is what can be done with that frame...nothing "light" ..


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

VIA said:


> Yes but two DS is no that funn...if I make some money with this frame I may try to get an HT.
> 
> This is what can be done with that frame...nothing "light" ..


that would be really lame to do to davinci to sell the frame they just special made for you for free. i dotn think they would be to happy if they found out  . keep it and sell the kona, you'll probly crack the linkage plates anyways


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> that would be really lame to do to davinci to sell the frame they just special made for you for free. i dotn think they would be to happy if they found out  . keep it and sell the kona, you'll probly crack the linkage plates anyways


There is NO debate here...the DeVinci is for sale.... I tryed, like it ,snapped and now selling it.
And was 155 bux, no free.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

you bought it for 150, so sell it for $200 problem solved


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> you bought it for 150, so sell it for $200 problem solved


Go here http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/buysell/?op=view&image=32737 and make that offer...let see if I call you back...


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*yo man...*

you bought a frame that is 4 years old. lol chances are it will snap way before that guzzler will!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

finchy said:


> you bought a frame that is 4 years old. lol chances are it will snap way before that guzzler will!


No man... maybe the frame is 4 years old but there is no even a marc on it...is like new and a DH frame ,most definilty will last for some time before snapping. Xed fingers


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> No man... maybe the frame is 4 years old but there is no even a marc on it...is like new and a DH frame ,most definilty will last for some time before snapping. Xed fingers


 Maybe you should keep the new Guzzler INCASE something were to happen to your Kona. That way you'd have a backup, even if its not built up.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Maybe you should keep the new Guzzler INCASE something were to happen to your Kona. That way you'd have a backup, even if its not built up.


Maybe you should keep the guzzler so you can build it up and get rid of that hideous kona.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Maybe you should keep the guzzler so you can build it up and get rid of that hideous kona.


one more time my dear hater stocker...
kiss my


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> No man... maybe the frame is 4 years old but there is no even a marc on it...is like new and a DH frame ,most definilty will last for some time before snapping. Xed fingers


This is a rediculous statement. You have absolutely NO IDEA how the bike is according to its fatique life.

Nothing is gaurenteed, because it is 4 years old it can easily be argued that it will fail long before a "brand new" frame will, reglardless of how each of htem "look".


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> This is a rediculous statement. You have absolutely NO IDEA how the bike is according to its fatique life.
> 
> Nothing is gaurenteed, because it is 4 years old it can easily be argued that it will fail long before a "brand new" frame will, reglardless of how each of htem "look".


That's some huge BS, I had my OLD , like 98 K2 and took that DH-3 with all class of drops to concret flat w/o saying "ouch" and I sold it and I got that "like new" 03 DeVinci and after 3 month I snapped...

And so for you is better get a new let say AC1 than a 4 years old M1 in perfect condition and the new AC1 will last longer just cuz is new...way to go my friend.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> That's some huge BS cuz I had my OLD , like 98 K2 and took that DH-3 with all class of drops to concret flat w/o saying "ouch" and I sold it for 260bux and I got that "like new" 03 DeVinci and after 3 month I snapped...
> 
> And so for you is better get a new let say AC1 than a 4 years old M1 in perfect condition and the new AC1 will last longer just cuz is new...way to go my friend.


yeah, physics and metal fatique is huge BS!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> That's some huge BS cuz I had my OLD , like 98 K2 and took that DH-3 with all class of drops to concret flat w/o saying "ouch" and I sold it for 260bux and I got that "like new" 03 DeVinci and after 3 month I snapped...
> 
> And so for you is better get a new let say AC1 than a 4 years old M1 in perfect condition and the new AC1 will last longer just cuz is new...way to go my friend.


 Depends on the usage. For instance, your "like new" 03 Guzzler was probably pretty abused whether or not it looked the part cosmetically, where as potentially someone with an older frame just didn't ride it very much. But, overall I have to agree with Jm, if you're comparing two frames that are similar in design, were designed specifically to do the same types of riding, then yes, a new frame will be better than an old one.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Depends on the usage. For instance, your "like new" 03 Guzzler was probably pretty abused whether or not it looked the part cosmetically, where as potentially someone with an older frame just didn't ride it very much. But, overall I have to agree with Jm, if you're comparing two frames that are similar in design, were designed specifically to do the same types of riding, then yes, a new frame will be better than an old one.


And a new frame will also look better than an old one. Sorry, I cant resist.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Depends on the usage. For instance, your "like new" 03 Guzzler was probably pretty abused whether or not it looked the part cosmetically, where as potentially someone with an older frame just didn't ride it very much. But, overall I have to agree with Jm, if you're comparing two frames that are similar in design, were designed specifically to do the same types of riding, then yes, a new frame will be better than an old one.


Well...let me tell you something...I have the two frames here.. I took both frames apart and I can see how each one is build and I put money that this used kona will last longer that this new DeVinci...maybe I won't snapp the headtube again but the rear triangle of the kona is much better made than the devinci..beside that I have one more inch of travel and a realy DH frame wich is the doble of heavy than the DeVinci..


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

im curious how much did u pay for the kona?


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> yeah, physics and metal fatique is huge BS!


Yeah...a frame with 3 months of use and 4 years in a basement have a lot of fatique...

I can see that you know a lot about fatique but much more of BS talking.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

VIA said:


> That's some huge BS, I had my OLD , like 98 K2 and took that DH-3 with all class of drops to concret flat w/o saying "ouch" and I sold it and I got that "like new" 03 DeVinci and after 3 month I snapped...
> 
> And so for you is better get a new let say AC1 than a 4 years old M1 in perfect condition and the new AC1 will last longer just cuz is new...way to go my friend.


I'd watch out, as you might have noticed, jm is just a tiny bit more knowledgeable in this field than you are.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

if you sell that custom frame Devinci made just for you, you will be eternally stupid and uncool on this site or any other forever and ever; you should be keeping it even under the sole premise of gratitude for Devincis coolness in this matter, it would be insulting to sell it.

Second, that Kona is not fabricated nearly as nice, and i garantee if you happen to snappy-snappy that frame, Kona wont even give you a nod. I'm not saying to get rid of it, but i would suck it up and keep the Devinci, even as a backup if not as a different build.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Zedro knows best.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

VIA said:


> Well...let me tell you something...I have the two frames here.. I took both frames apart and I can see how each one is build and I put money that this used kona will last longer that this new DeVinci...maybe I won't snapp the headtube again but the rear triangle of the kona is much better made than the devinci..beside that I have one more inch of travel and a realy DH frame wich is the doble of heavy than the DeVinci..


 Ah yes, the old "it _looks_ burly so it must be better". I'm glad you've got your x-ray vision so that you can determine the aluminum wall thicknesses and whether or not it is butted properly.

Used frames are a crapshoot. Period. You don't know what the hell the previous owner did to it. Maybe he dropped it off his garage to flat every day for 3 months - that'll "fatique" [SIC] a frame a lot faster than riding it on trails for 2 years.

Sell the frame, or don't sell the frame, but don't call BS on stuff you have not the slightest clue about. As Zedro stated, that DaVinci is far better fabricated than the Kona is - same factory where the Evil Imperials are made. I've got some of the work they do sitting next to me right now.

Not to mention, being the second owner of the frame, they owed you nothing, yet they hooked you up anyway. Good customer service goes a long way.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

lets vote Via off the site! (again)....


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> if you sell that custom frame Devinci made just for you, you will be eternally stupid and uncool on this site or any other forever and ever; you should be keeping it even under the sole premise of gratitude for Devincis coolness in this matter, it would be insulting to sell it.
> 
> Second, that Kona is not fabricated nearly as nice, and i garantee if you happen to snappy-snappy that frame, Kona wont even give you a nod. I'm not saying to get rid of it, but i would suck it up and keep the Devinci, even as a backup if not as a different build.


Pay my bills and I keep the DeVinci.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> lets vote Via off the site! (again)....


 Is it gonna be a secret vote?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Pay my bills and I keep the DeVinci.


you'll just have to work harder....its all about commitment!!!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Is it gonna be a secret vote?


we'll use the secret decoder device....


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> if you sell that custom frame Devinci made just for you, you will be eternally stupid and uncool on this site or any other forever and ever; you should be keeping it even under the sole premise of gratitude for Devincis coolness in this matter, it would be insulting to sell it.
> 
> Second, that Kona is not fabricated nearly as nice, and i garantee if you happen to snappy-snappy that frame, Kona wont even give you a nod. I'm not saying to get rid of it, but i would suck it up and keep the Devinci, even as a backup if not as a different build.


I already had the debate in my head about keeping the devinci but after all the search for a new frame and dealing with this guy for that kona ,waiting time for that frame, taking that frame apart,cleaning and put it together and same day I have the kona ready I receive the devinci... fvck that man...I won't take this kona apart the same day I put it together...and I didn't knew tha the devinci was coming all reinforced. I already sent an email to Marie @ DeVinci thanking her very much for everything.
I know that I may be better off keeping the DeV. but NO....I already have that Kona build up and I'll deal with it.
If you think that the DeVinci is such a good deal make me an offer...otherwise back off and mind your own bussiness... Did I make myself clear...!!?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I understand your reasoning VIA, but it seems like selling a custom hookup frame would be like getting sponsored and immediately just selling the stuff that the company hooked you up with. I dunno, I think you should atleast keep it as a backup if not as a cool wall ornament  but thats' just my opinion, so if you sell it best of luck to you.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> we'll use the secret decoder device....


Via, do whatever you want.
Alright i'm in. It's kinda cool if you like from below your LCD screen you can barely make out the secret codes. Zedro Rules!
-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Can we make it like stockholders, how whoever has more gets more of a vote. Only in this case we'll be using Post Counts.  I think we should, that way I can feel important.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I understand your reasoning VIA, but it seems like selling a custom hookup frame would be like getting sponsored and immediately just selling the stuff that the company hooked you up with. I dunno, I think you should atleast keep it as a backup if not as a cool wall ornament  but thats' just my opinion, so if you sell it best of luck to you.


One more time... I'd love to keep it but now I realy can't ... If anything is my economic situation change for good before the DeV. is sold I most definitly keep it...for now is for sell.


----------



## Drift1492 (Jan 24, 2004)

I really think Devinci should ask for the frame back. Someone email them this thread.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Drift1492 said:


> I really think Devinci should ask for the frame back. Someone email them this thread.


Dealing with some of you guys is like dealing with a brick wall.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> ...otherwise back off and mind your own bussiness... Did I make myself clear...!!?


then stop posting stuff here if you dont want people to express their opinions....

if this thread is upsetting you, i'll happily delete it....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Dealing with some of you guys is like dealing with a brick wall.


we're just trying to stay on your wavelength...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Dealing with some of you guys is like dealing with a brick wall.


 How about instead of a brick wall, a glass screen?


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> then stop posting stuff here if you dont want people to express their opinions....
> 
> if this thread is upsetting you, i'll happily delete it....


Stop showing off you big moderator s***.

One thing is make a post to share opinions and another is make a post to just get prosecuter.

Do a better job like a moderator and moderate yourself...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> then stop posting stuff here if you dont want people to express their opinions....
> 
> if this thread is upsetting you, i'll happily delete it....


 Dont delete it zedro, I dont want to lose my posts.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Stop showing off you big moderator s***.
> 
> One thing is make a post to share opinions and another is make a post to just get prosecuter.
> 
> Do a better job like a moderator and moderate yourself...


oooo, snippy. Its funny your incabable of distinguishing between jest and seriousness. And remember, the only content i delete is the pornography you seem to like to post....

now take a nice cold shower....


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

i say sell both frames and get ur self something really nice...


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

It's okay if you want to cry, man. Just let it out. 

If you can't deal with it, frickin' leave.


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

OMG OMG building up a frame is soooo much work, why the HELL would I take apart a bike in 2 hours that I will ride for a few years. That is so retarted. I really prefer this 4 year old bike over this CUSTOM BUILT, cool colored, nice NEW bike.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

VIA said:


> Dealing with some of you guys is like dealing with a brick wall.


some of US are a brick wall? dude, you put up a post here showing off your new custom gussetted devinci, asking if you should keep it or sell it. then when people tell you to keep it you get all defensive about selling it. YOU asked for opinions, didn't like what you heard, so you just got all huffy-puffy at people for disagreeing with you. and this is a regular occurance. i seem to recall that a handful of people told you not to get a kona unless it had the RAD tubing, but you did that anyway. we warned you not to put a 7" fork on your original devinci because the headtube would rip off. well look what happened.
so, i'm gonna guess that you'll sell that sweet devinci, break the kona, and then not have a backup frame, which could have been had for a mere $150 which was already spent.

look, if you don't want other people's opinions, don't post. it's that simple.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

This is so funn....
Is like some of you care more about what I gona be riding than me self...
What a bunch of care full people you are ... to bad that some of you have a brick in the head and don't seems to understand simple things but that make it even more funn...


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> OMG OMG building up a frame is soooo much work, why the HELL would I take apart a bike in 2 hours that I will ride for a few years. That is so retarted. I really prefer this 4 year old bike over this CUSTOM BUILT, cool colored, nice NEW bike.


You , and by "you" I mean many of yous, are full of SH!T... 
This is how it goes...if I built the DeVinci then the kona is a better frame and all the same crape.. If I keep the Kona : OH , the new DeVinci is better bike and blah blah blah...

So for all the hater with bad intencion FVUCK YOU ..
For haters that make me laugh...is all good.
And and for the good guys...thanks.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> OMG OMG building up a frame is soooo much work, why the HELL would I take apart a bike in 2 hours that I will ride for a few years. That is so retarted. I really prefer this 4 year old bike over this CUSTOM BUILT, cool colored, nice NEW bike.


exactly. i dont think juan can understand the words that are coming out of your mouths.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> exactly. i dont think juan can understand the words that are coming out of your mouths.


You most likely are in the group of haters with bad intencions so for ya ...FVCK YOU.


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

If Vio shell he DeVinci hes a showin non class (again) His shud shelling da ugaly Kona to sum leetl kid.

Bad juju to sell that custom frame dude!

Chris


----------



## ions (Jun 8, 2004)

Drift1492 said:


> I really think Devinci should ask for the frame back. Someone email them this thread.


That is a good idea. Although Devinci would probably think twice the next time they go the extra mile to offer such good service and someone who WOULDN'T sell the frame would get the shaft.

If there was ever proof that what goes around comes around is not the way the world works this is it.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Duzitall said:


> If Vio shell he DeVinci hes a showin non class (again) His shud shelling da ugaly Kona to sum leetl kid.
> 
> Bad juju to sell that custom frame dude!
> 
> Chris


copy/paste

I already had the debate in my head about keeping the devinci but after all the search for a new frame and dealing with this guy for that kona ,waiting time for that frame, taking that frame apart,cleaning and put it together and same day I have the kona ready I receive the devinci... fvck that man...I won't take this kona apart the same day I put it together...*and I didn't knew tha the devinci was coming all reinforced*. I already sent an email to Marie @ DeVinci thanking her very much for everything.
I know that I may be better off keeping the DeV. but NO....I already have that Kona build up and I'll deal with it.
If you think that the DeVinci is such a good deal make me an offer...otherwise back off and mind your own bussiness... Did I make myself clear...!!?

this is a dead end now...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> ... to bad that some of you have a brick in the head and don't seems to understand simple things but that make it even more funn...


i always find it curious how the people who generally dont 'get it' or cant follow discussions properly will more frequently call others stupid....must be some causality in that....

PS, just because people dont agree with you, it doesnt make them haters, it makes them individuals. Telling people who dont agree with you to **** off, now thats hating....

think someone needs a time-out....


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wha??*



VIA said:


> You most likely are in the group of haters with bad intencions so for ya ...FVCK YOU.


Is there a group of haters with bad intentions?
And by the way, you shouldn't be telling this guy,and others, "FVCK YOU"- the filters might not catch it, but your foulness comes right through bud.
anyway-
Good luck with your new ride!
I always liked those KONA's- but I think that devinci is sweet!! If it was me I'd hang onto it for a while...
Think of it this way- you are probably the only person that has one of those frames,they realized you broke your old one, and made you (in effect) a product tester.  
Rock it dogg! Try and break it for em...


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok here is my take on this. Devinci did a really outstanding service by replacing his frame. That in itself will have me considering a Devinci for my next frame. Now they just need a dealer near me. That said, I think that Via should have quietly sold the frame if he wanted to get rid of it. I think he should have said how Devinci did a majorly cool thing for him, and just not said anything else. Devinci will see this thread, and then the next time someone breaks a frame and they could go out of their way to help them, they might not. I am sur ethey will remember what happened here, and wonder if the person they help out, will just sell it, rather than ride the bike and tell people what a huge favor the company did the rider when they did not have to.
SB


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

SILVERHUFFY said:


> Is there a group of haters with bad intentions?
> And by the way, you shouldn't be telling this guy,and others, "FVCK YOU"- the filters might not catch it, but your foulness comes right through bud.
> anyway-
> Good luck with your new ride!
> ...


What shoud I do....If it took an 8ft. to concret flat to brake the stock one shoud I try a 16 to flat to try to brake this one...cuz I don't think so.. call me a chiken but I don't think I'll go an inch more than 8ft to flat again..


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

VIA said:


> What shoud I do....If it took an 8ft. to concret flat to brake the stock one shoud I try a 16 to flat to try to brake this one...cuz I don't think so.. call me a chiken but I don't think I'll go an inch more than 8ft to flat again..


I think you could ( maybe slowly ) build that DEVINCI into a second bike- you wouldn't ever be bikeless, and you would have 2 sweet rides! 
It's one of a kind! ( just like your little 4 legged brown buddy that rolls with you  )


----------



## boris the blade (Mar 28, 2004)

building up a new bike is half the fun i think, that is just the way i feel. JM has a valid point with the fatiuge life, and via you may need to type your posts in word and then spell check it because you are forgetting letters on some words making the post hard to read and comprehend. i would go with the new bike


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

SuperBad said:


> Ok here is my take on this. Devinci did a really outstanding service by replacing his frame. That in itself will have me considering a Devinci for my next frame. Now they just need a dealer near me. That said, I think that Via should have quietly sold the frame if he wanted to get rid of it. I think he should have said how Devinci did a majorly cool thing for him, and just not said anything else. Devinci will see this thread, and then the next time someone breaks a frame and they could go out of their way to help them, they might not. I am sur ethey will remember what happened here, and wonder if the person they help out, will just sell it, rather than ride the bike and tell people what a huge favor the company did the rider when they did not have to.
> SB


Well man....I agree you but the title of this thread is " BIG props for DeVinci"
and I didn't knew that the frame was coming all reinforced like that.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

boris the blade said:


> building up a new bike is half the fun i think, that is just the way i feel. JM has a valid point with the fatiuge life, and via you may need to type your posts in word and then spell check it because you are forgetting letters on some words making the post hard to read and comprehend. i would go with the new bike


hahhaah....Is hard to read for you and hard to take all the hit for me...that's fare. 

My truly best props for DeVinci but the Kona is the keeper .
Maybe my next bike will be the Ollie.


----------



## bike26 (Jan 13, 2004)

FOR sure this is one of the funniest posts ive ever read , 


AND VIA YOU ARE THE LAZIEST PIECE OF S__T THAT HAS EVER WALKED THIS WORLD SO BUILD UP THE CUSTOM DEVINCI


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

bike26 said:


> FOR sure this is one of the funniest posts ive ever read ,
> 
> AND VIA YOU ARE THE LAZIEST PIECE OF S__T THAT HAS EVER WALKED THIS WORLD SO BUILD UP THE CUSTOM DEVINCI


..........


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*hand buil quallitayyy*

quick question... if the konas been in tha guys basement, y did it need such an extensive clean? shouldnt it be spotless? lol i think its been ridden dude!!!

another thing to point out is that that bike is hand made then for sure! thats proof that someone went and wasted their valuable time for you, dont be a prick and appreciate what is given to you. if i was you i would keep the guzzler, which u would only make a few hundred off anyways. u must have a **** job then i make that in a week at my shitty part time job lol

just keep the guzzler and the kona and sell that perice of **** whitebrotthers fork to pay the bills, im sure someoen will gladly give you their rst crappa CL forks lol


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

finchy said:


> quick question... if the konas been in tha guys basement, y did it need such an extensive clean?
> 
> Dude... now you're taking my please posting stupid things...lol
> So you clean your ride every 4 years now...
> And I didn't take the frame apart because was so dirty, is always a good thing if you have the chance to clean all the bushing and stuff and put new grace...


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

rebuilding your bike is alot of work? lol i do it for something to do every couple months i pull my bike down to the frame clean it all out, lube err up and reassemble doesn't take to long, of course i'm a person who loves to tinker. p.s. i've never really even considered a devinci before when buying my previous bikes but thier new Flat 8 *think that's the name* and apparently great customer service will definately have me looking at em for next years ride, if i decide to change my bike.

p.s. selling the frame w/o shock wont bring alot of money for the guzzler frame, when i usually see them come w shock for 600 canadian, so ya would get like 200 bucks american are ya really hurting for cash bad enough to sell a nice custom bike, for minor cash?, if ya gotta ya gotta i guess though.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

AKRida said:


> p.s. selling the frame w/o shock wont bring alot of money for the guzzler frame, when i usually see them come w shock for 600 canadian, so ya would get like 200 bucks .


Don't know where you do your shopping man but you better go to a diferent please .


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, VIA obviously doesnt appriciate Devinci's work put into this frame enough to go get a partime job at BurgerKing to pay it. Hell, if you dont want it, ill give you $350 for it, I could use a new MTX frame.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

DJrider04 said:


> Yeah, VIA obviously doesnt appriciate Devinci's work put into this frame enough to go get a partime job at BurgerKing to pay it. Hell, if you dont want it, ill give you $350 for it, I could use a new MTX frame.


You know what... I just lost my job but if I can get a new job soon and the pay is ok I will keep it but I realy can't hold on that frame and be a homeless with a new reinferced DeVinci .
And I realy DO apreciate what that girl [email protected] did form me and most definitly will put my money on another Dev. like the Ollie if I have the chance.


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

do u have pics of the built up kona?


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*jesus..*

VIA are u retarted? Sell that crappy kona or youll regret it. Kharma is a ***** and I can just picture VIA next post. AHH Broken neck from Broken Kona. Don't be a lameass lazy douche and build up that devinci and then sell that kona. It may be more trouble but itd be much more worth it. Your about to sell a custom devinci frame and put all ur flat landing faith on a 4 year beat to **** kona that looks nice. Your crazy and best of wishes!


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

*hmmm*



VIA said:


> .maybe I won't snapp the headtube again but the rear triangle of the kona is much better made than the devinci..beside that I have one more inch of travel and a realy DH frame wich is the doble of heavy than the DeVinci..


Hmmm last time i checked VIA the tube you cracked was your TOP TUBE your headtube is that little cylinder that you insert your red fork into. Please know what your talking about before your babble on and try to battle the masters in zedro, binary and JM. Zedro please dont delete this!


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

via stop being an idiot. Devinci built you that bike, ok they went out of their way to hook you up. thats alot more than fox will do for me with a broken fork. So suck it up keep it build it but dont sell it


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Ride To The Hills said:


> do u have pics of the built up kona?


Here you have one...
I'll post some more from today in a new thread.


----------



## bike26 (Jan 13, 2004)

VIA said:


> You know what... I just lost my job .


Well no wonder you lost your job , you a idoit


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:
 

> PS, just because people dont agree with you, it doesnt make them haters, it makes them individuals. Telling people who dont agree with you to **** off, now thats hating....
> 
> think someone needs a time-out....


people dont agree with you, it doesnt make them haters, it makes them individuals....

Check your " individuals"
Well no wonder you lost your job , you a idoit - via stop being an idiot. - VIA are u retarted? - VIA YOU ARE THE LAZIEST PIECE OF S__T

Well ZEDRO ... if this is what you stand for way to go man...
and if all that is no from HATERS...
let me tell ya...

ZEDRO, you are and idiot , 
ZEDRO, you are a piece of s***
ZEDRO, you are retarded.

just because people dont agree with you, it doesnt make them haters, it makes them individuals. 
And you are the "moderator" here...!!!!


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

bike26 said:


> Well no wonder you lost your job , you a idoit


 Ok, I gotta say its pretty funny when you misspell "idiot"


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

SuperBad said:


> Ok, I gotta say its pretty funny when you misspell "idiot"


 Agreed....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> OMG OMG building up a frame is soooo much work, why the HELL would I take apart a bike in 2 hours that I will ride for a few years. That is so retarted. I really prefer this 4 year old bike over this CUSTOM BUILT, cool colored, nice NEW bike.


TP... you should know better that this.

are you trying to tell us that if special-ed welded a custom gusset on your enduro, you would be all about still trying to pimp it??? if you try to even say yes, you are a liar. because we all know it would just break again. like yours did already 

just because DaVinci welded a custom gusset on an (everybody else pay attention here) *XC frame* dosen't make the bike a heavy hitter.
you all see the pics he posts up, the DaVinci would, and has already, brake under these circumstances.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> TP... you should know better that this.
> 
> are you trying to tell us that if special-ed welded a custom gusset on your enduro, you would be all about still trying to pimp it??? if you try to even say yes, you are a liar. because we all know it would just break again. like yours did already
> 
> ...


west coast has a valid point. once you ride a frame/fork/part that breaks/malfunctions on you sometimes it feels sketchy to ever ride that same type frame/fork/part again. i know west coast will never ride an enduro again. i just experienced this with the white bros dh-2. the jam nut loosend in the cartridge leg IN THE MIDDLE of a 2.3 mile rock garden, fs331 in boulder county, colo (above jamestown, a 20 degree average pitch thrilla down a 4wd crawler hill). the fork did not break or get damaged but if the run was 3 miles longer...... i will never ride a white bros inverted cartridge fork ever again for any reason. via's style and type of riding will break the guzzler, the kona and most old designs and used frames. if i was via i would sell both frames and buy a dirtbag or save for a scream. nyc riding will kill bikes even if your trials smooth.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

. via's style and type of riding will break the guzzler said:


> Dude..I'm here...I can hear you...don't say that in front of me...; )
> If I brake this Kona I think I will never ride a bike again...but I don't think that I can brake this one.
> fingers Xed.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

wasnt really a slam via just an observation. you do big drops to some flat some semi flat landings. on pavement. sometimes landing rear wheel first (although i would hope not). my frined had a stab primo 2000 or 01. it was a non rad style front end. he is a semi pro dher but concrete hucks are just as lethal to a bike and he cracked that bike in 11 places. ALL the old non rad konas are cracking (and a few of newer rad type ones too). i am serious about selling both frames while you can and getting a dirtbag. via your riding with no pads and a skid lid on pavement. a good chassis is the best insurance you can have besides health coverage. i know i have poked fun at you before but frames failures can lead to mean injuries on pavement/concrete. 850 for a dirtbag and you could get that for selling both frames easy.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> wasnt really a slam via just an observation. you do big drops to some flat some semi flat landings. on pavement. sometimes landing rear wheel first (although i would hope not). my frined had a stab primo 2000 or 01. it was a non rad style front end. he is a semi pro dher but concrete hucks are just as lethal to a bike and he cracked that bike in 11 places. ALL the old non rad konas are cracking (and a few of newer rad type ones too). i am serious about selling both frames while you can and getting a dirtbag. via your riding with no pads and a skid lid on pavement. a good chassis is the best insurance you can have besides health coverage. i know i have poked fun at you before but frames failures can lead to mean injuries on pavement/concrete. 850 for a dirtbag and you could get that for selling both frames easy.


Well, I realy thank you for the opinion . But I gona hold-on on this kona for this sumer and if everything goes good I may put some money together in a "stronger" frame for the next one. I know that the CITY is a biach for the bikes but have no chice arround here...Just keep on snapping old fames...


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

*good luck*

well then at least eyeball your welds and stuff after cases and hard landings. it saved my buddy elliot's ass the other day at legendary lake arbor in arvada, co. he cased a big jump and right before he went again he looked down and saw his headtube/top tube was cracked bad. one more run and he would've been toast. if the frame survives the summer of juanjo i will be impressed. i own a kona so i hope it survives. but i have a feeling it's gonna be like that last scene in taxi driver.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> OMG OMG building up a frame is soooo much work, why the HELL would I take apart a bike in 2 hours that I will ride for a few years. That is so retarted. I really prefer this 4 year old bike over this CUSTOM BUILT, cool colored, nice NEW bike.


Face it he's a d!ck, let him sell the Devinci and someone who deserves it can buy it cheap. Just make sure everyone knows he bought it for $155.... it would serve him right for pissing on Devinci like this.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Pat T.® said:


> Face it he's a d!ck, let him sell the Devinci and someone who deserves it can buy it cheap. Just make sure everyone knows he bought it for $155.... it would serve him right for pissing on Devinci like this.


Sad sad man....
All that anger come from a broken family or for having an small d!ck....!!? Or maybe for being rape by an old uncle...that make you an a$$ hole too...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA, if I were you I'd watch the insults a bit more, i know people are saying them to you, but this is probably a good way for zedro to delete your account again. Just my opinion....


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> VIA, if I were you I'd watch the insults a bit more, i know people are saying them to you, but this is probably a good way for zedro to delete your account again. Just my opinion....


mmm...!!

I'm being very nice here...Or you think that maybe is true what I'm saying about thos sad guys that insult me....!! Ouch...I think that I take it back.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

VIA said:


> mmm...!!
> 
> I'm being very nice here...Or you think that maybe is true what I'm saying about thos sad guys that insult me....!! Ouch...I think that I take it back.


 It's actually hilarious that this thread is still going on. VIA, everyone in this thread is whipping insults at you. Are you in third grade, dude? Be a grown up, and let this thread sink to the bottom of the muck heap where it belongs. The discussion is long over, all that's happening now is "VIA, you suck" "Oh yeah? Well blow me!" over and over.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> It's actually hilarious that this thread is still going on. VIA, everyone in this thread is whipping insults at you. Are you in third grade, dude? Be a grown up, and let this thread sink to the bottom of the muck heap where it belongs. The discussion is long over, all that's happening now is "VIA, you suck" "Oh yeah? Well blow me!" over and over.


hahahaah...

I was just trying to get to 100 repys....lol....

Is funn to see how people re-act for things fare away from there lifes....Like DeVinci is your family bussiness...

You are right... Was funn but "BIG props for DeVinci" have to have an end.

Bye bye.


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

dude, chill out, surf some porn and "relax," what do you expect? DeVinci went out of their way to hook you up with a new/repaired front triangle which they certainly didn't have to do, and you're going to turn around and try to make money off of that. Not exactly cool in most people's minds, mainly b/c manufacturers try to help out people so they can get back to riding, not so that they can sell the frame on ebay and try to make money off of the generosity. 

oh yeah, and whatever you sell the devinci for, be sure to keep at least $150 for the linkage plates when they bend at the shock bolt (shock bolt bends or snaps, then the plates bend inward) or the top tube kinks, or the seat tube rips off b/c of the linear leverage ratio of the stab (you know it's a DH bike, not a huck-to-flat bike, right?). Just a little advice, have seen some kona's go forever and have seen more that are snap-tastic and rather brittle. Just keep your fingers crossed...  

dante


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

dante said:


> dude, chill out, surf some porn and "relax," what do you expect? DeVinci went out of their way to hook you up with a new/repaired front triangle which they certainly didn't have to do, and you're going to turn around and try to make money off of that. Not exactly cool in most people's minds, mainly b/c manufacturers try to help out people so they can get back to riding, not so that they can sell the frame on ebay and try to make money off of the generosity.
> 
> oh yeah, and whatever you sell the devinci for, be sure to keep at least $150 for the linkage plates when they bend at the shock bolt (shock bolt bends or snaps, then the plates bend inward) or the top tube kinks, or the seat tube rips off b/c of the linear leverage ratio of the stab (you know it's a DH bike, not a huck-to-flat bike, right?). Just a little advice, have seen some kona's go forever and have seen more that are snap-tastic and rather brittle. Just keep your fingers crossed...
> 
> dante


Yeah yeah...whatever...

Hey... do I get some extra bonus if I get to 100 reply...?
Maybe I can put the DeVinci in MTBR classifieds for FREE. ...!!!? lol

only 4 more guys...come on...


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*pimp my devinci*

Hell I wish I was in the states. I'd buy this frame off ya an keep it for a burley a$$ street frame. That thing looks like it could handle some mean stair gaps !


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

jungleuk said:


> Hell I wish I was in the states. I'd buy this frame off ya an keep it for a burley a$$ street frame. That thing looks like it could handle some mean stair gaps !


Man....I can shipp it...make me an offer...

2 more...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

OH no, one more post...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

oh no!!! 100th post! VIA must celebrate now, lol.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> OH no, one more post...


Watch VIA lose his green card because of this.

100 posts. Happy Juanjo?

-TS


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

VIA said:
 

> Man....I can shipp it...make me an offer...
> 
> 2 more...


 I live in New Zealand and the shipping would cost more than the frame.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> oh no!!! 100th post! VIA must celebrate now, lol.


YUHUYYYYYYYYYYY........

ONE HUNDRED REPLYS....WoW... thanks guys.... I woudn't done it without your help...lol..


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> ONE HUNDRED REPLYS....WoW... thanks guys.... I woudn't done it without your help...lol..


yup, and without our help you would've strapped a 7" DC fork onto your XC frame and ripped the HT off.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Watch VIA lose his green card because of this.
> 
> -TS


Lose what pinche bato...!??


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Watch VIA lose his green card because of this.


if only i could enhance my moderator powers to that level.....


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> if only i could enhance my moderator powers to that level.....


Zedro... I don't even know how you get to be moderator here...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Zedro... I don't even know how you get to be moderator here...


because i won the DH board spelling-bee....


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> because i won the DH board spelling-bee....


Yeah....I knew it...don't take much to be moderator here...


----------



## Gnar (Jan 27, 2004)

VIA said:


> YUHUYYYYYYYYYYY........
> 
> ONE HUNDRED REPLYS....WoW... thanks guys.... I woudn't done it without your help...lol..


Wow! Well first of all I would like to thank God. With him all things are possible....Let's see....ummmmm.....sorry this is just so unexpected. Oh, and all the fans, because without them I would'nt be here. Thank you all!!!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Gnar said:


> Wow! Well first of all I would like to thank God. With him all things are possible....Let's see....ummmmm.....sorry this is just so unexpected. Oh, and all the fans, because without them I would'nt be here. Thank you all!!!


Yeah...I feel you bro. this is a touching moment....
I have to thanks my family ...you're always there for me....love you mam...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Yeah....I knew it...don't take much to be moderator here...


or alot, in your case.....


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

VIA said:


> Yeah...I feel you bro. this is a touching moment....
> I have to thanks my family ...you're always there for me....love you mam...


these has been grate to reed.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> or alot, in your case.....


yeah....but remember this..behind a guy with a funny accent is a person that speak one or two lenguajes more than you.
have funn now.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

*I'm not getting into this one....*

....oh wait, I guess I just did...okay then, I'd say either sell the Kona, or keep both.

If you say you can't afford to keep the guzzler as a replacement, then how did you have the money to pay the $150 bucks for it? It's not like it takes anymore money to have a frame lying around


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> yeah....but remember this..behind a guy with a funny accent is a person that speak one or two lenguajes more than you.
> have funn now.


well i am fluent in both official languages, not that this is a contest or anything....


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

flyingwalrus said:


> ....oh wait, I guess I just did...okay then, I'd say either sell the Kona, or keep both.
> 
> If you say you can't afford to keep the guzzler as a replacement, then how did you have the money to pay the $150 bucks for it? It's not like it takes anymore money to have a frame lying around


I have to pay back thos 155 to my ex-girlfriend/roommate.

Any more pruves that I can't keep the DeVinci....!!?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be in French3 next school year, lol. I think more and more people are becoming bi/tri langual now a days


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'll be in French3 next school year, lol. I think more and more people are becoming bi/tri langual now a days


I know that you don't make much funn of me but for thos who do , I think that they are the idiots ignorants that think that they are smart having funn of someone that speak three lenguages...

and I think that litlle by little I'm going for the 200 replys..

keep talking people......lol


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> I know that you don't make much funn of me but for thos who do , I think that they are the idiots ignorants that think that they are smart having funn of someone that speak three lenguages...


actually, sometimes people are just teasing you but you dont pickup on that


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

zedro said:


> well i am fluent in both official languages, not that this is a contest or anything....


me too! heres a few for ya...
canadian: What's up eh?
in english: What's up?
in spanish: Kay paso?
in german: Vas up?
in ebonics: Sup?
in east side San Jose: Chup?
in cleveland: Yo bit? got some change?

hows that, EH? ( had to show off a little more canadian there!)


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

VIA said:


> I know that you don't make much funn of me but for thos who do , I think that they are the idiots ignorants that think that they are smart having funn of someone that speak three lenguages...
> 
> and I think that litlle by little I'm going for the 200 replys..
> 
> keep talking people......lol


but onli yoo speek tree at once!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'll be in French3 next school year, lol. I think more and more people are becoming bi/tri langual now a days


i was brought up in english but went to full french school for elementary and Jr high. Funny thing is i never picked it up that well since i refused to talk it whenever i could due to some linguistic tensions, but then finally became comfortable with it in my twenties just through socializing or work. Schools ok for the writing part, but you really have to use it on a daily buisness.

Problem with internutting, is it allows people to be lazy in their speech typing, so even an english born will come off as a complete retard here.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

SILVERHUFFY said:


> me too! heres a few for ya...
> canadian: What's up eh?
> in english: What's up?
> in spanish: Kay paso?
> ...


Dude...you have the spanish all wrong... is "que pasa"....lol


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

SILVERHUFFY said:


> but onli yoo speek tree at once!


you speak tree? cool....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I fully agree. The internet really dulls down parts of speech and all the grammer. Hell, mine sucks too. I'm thinking once I get out of high school to go to a college where I can put my limited french knowledge to work, haha. Any cool schools in Quebec? lol.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> actually, sometimes people are just teasing you but you dont pickup on that


OHHHH....is just that....thanks for the tip..damn me...!!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I fully agree. The internet really dulls down parts of speech and all the grammer. Hell, mine sucks too. I'm thinking once I get out of high school to go to a college where I can put my limited french knowledge to work, haha. Any cool schools in Quebec? lol.


actually, i thought you were in your twenties up until a week ago....not alot of high schoolers would come up with a cool title like 'cynical bystander', let alone type coherently lol

very little is cool in quebec lol...just hang in montreal


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> actually, i thought you were in your twenties up until a week ago....not alot of high schoolers would come up with a cool title like 'cynical bystander', let alone type coherently lol
> 
> very little is cool in quebec lol...just hang in montreal


 Lol, thats funny. Yeah, I'm only 15. I'm surprised you thought all that. Any cool schools up in canada though?


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

VIA said:


> I know that you don't make much funn of me but for thos who do , I think that they are the idiots ignorants that think that they are smart having funn of someone that speak three lenguages...
> 
> and I think that litlle by little I'm going for the 200 replys..
> 
> keep talking people......lol


Dude, are you on the foes/funn racing team? You have a habit of spelling fun with two Ns, so I thought maybe you had something to do with the team, maybe not...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Any cool schools up in canada though?


depends what you want to study. But Montreal. Toronto and BC of course would be the more prime cities, but there are others in smaller towns that are more campus orientated.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats cool. Hopefully I can get some sort of scholarship or some sort of easy way to go to school in Canada or over in Europe. Europe would be ideal, but Canada would be sweet too.


----------



## donyel (Feb 15, 2004)

VIA said:


> I already had the debate in my head about keeping the devinci but after all the search for a new frame and dealing with this guy for that kona ,waiting time for that frame, taking that frame apart,cleaning and put it together and same day I have the kona ready I receive the devinci... fvck that man...I won't take this kona apart the same day I put it together...and I didn't knew tha the devinci was coming all reinforced. I already sent an email to Marie @ DeVinci thanking her very much for everything.
> I know that I may be better off keeping the DeV. but NO....I already have that Kona build up and I'll deal with it.
> If you think that the DeVinci is such a good deal make me an offer...otherwise back off and mind your own bussiness... Did I make myself clear...!!?


Good luck getting the load of $$$ for that frame that you seem to expect....


----------



## Gnar (Jan 27, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Thats cool. Hopefully I can get some sort of scholarship or some sort of easy way to go to school in Canada or over in Europe. Europe would be ideal, but Canada would be sweet too.


Yeah, I am checking out UBC right now. I'm not exactly sure on how an American student gets into a Canadian College, but Whistler and the shore are only a stones throw away. Europe would also kick @ss, but I don't know how it compares to Canada. You boys keep kickin it up there eh!


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

On the college part of the ACT I put down this one college in BC as one of my top 5 choices. I'd never ever heard of the school, but if I get to mtb more...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> On the college part of the ACT I put down this one college in BC as one of my top 5 choices. I'd never ever heard of the school, but if I get to mtb more...


 What was it called?


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

now i remember why i don't look at mtbr anymore.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i predict that you will buckle under the pressure of the peers and rebuild the DeVinci back up and sell the Kona because you are way too much of a wuss to think for yourself......


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i predict that you will buckle under the pressure of the peers and rebuild the DeVinci back up and sell the Kona because you are way too much of a wuss to think for yourself......


WoW.. It took me a wile to get here...

Anyway your predictions are right WolterMercado...

How you like it now..?


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

If i were you Id work my but off to be able to keep the Devinci,especially when its custom.Get a LBS to take your Kona apart for you .That frame is pretty awesome unlike that old Kona  .


----------



## jonjon (May 19, 2004)

I would sell 'em both and move out of that GHETTO!
At least buy a frickin Vacuum.
You're right you NEED the MONEY BIG TIME!


----------

